# Home During the Day, and with cats?



## VizslaQ (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi,

I am considering getting a Vizsla. I read consistently how high energy they are. I'm active and would plan to take the little guy out for run in the morning and for a run or a walk in the evening, and plenty of activities on the weekend. But during the week my Vizsla would be home all day. Do owners think this would work? Would it be safe for our cats? Alternatively, we could leave him/her in the backyard, but we live in Colorado and it can get pretty cold. Any help or insight current or past owners have would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If raised with cats they are generally fine with them. My dog is cautious/fearful of strange cats, but will playfully stalk ours. The skittish one hates this and runs away which amps up Scout's prey drive, whereas the laid back one is unfazed, so how well they get along also depends on your cats' personalities. 

I'd recommend crate training initially to keep your dog out of trouble and help with potty training. Maybe around the 1 or 2 year mark you can transition to having free reign of the house, as by then you'd know if the dog is destructive or doesn't get along with the cats. I definitely wouldn't leave it outside unattended.

An adult vizsla can certainly handle being alone for a full work day if trained, but other breeds handle that kind of alone time better, so it's worth considering whether the vizsla is the best fit for your lifestyle. When I'm home all day my dog is very calm (for a vizsla anyway  ) and has little exercise requirement to settle whereas when I'm at work all day I come home to a needy and hyper beast. They really do need quality time even more so than physical activity to be well-balanced and happy animals. A lot of people will use their lunch hour to spend time with the dog, or utilize dog walkers or daycares so the dog isn't spending 8 hours alone every day. And with puppies you also have potty training to consider. They physically can't hold their bladder that long. 

Take your time in the research phase. Feel free to ask more questions and delve into the mass of threads we have here on the forum. Even better try and meet some vizslas in person. Good luck!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Being home all day alone would be pretty rough on a puppy and even a young adult dog. Kaylee is 2yo and is great as far as not necessarily needing a run/walk every day but she has free reign to the house and I work from home so she is with me and the kids all day. There is only 1 day she gets crated for 8hrs when I go into the office and she is pretty hyped up by the time I get home and requires a walk/run/mental games.

Like Einspanner mentioned, it wouldn't really be possible for a puppy because of potty training etc.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Vizslas are velcro, meaning they want to be around their humans all day long and the all night and it would still not be enough for them. The physical activity is one part, but the mental and emotional stimulation is even higher on the rank. We work full time and had ours for the first 1.5 years at a daycare during working hours which we now switched to dog sitter - he never spends more than 3 hours at a time alone at home and we come home to a happy, balanced vizsla. He still gets every night at least an hour off leash exercise and toy play time, that helps bonding, plus if i am sitting 8 hours in an office, i need to stretch by body parts too.

Well, the most difficult part for me personally is to deal with my own separation anxiety, but that is a different topic. Anyone who can spend most of their days around their vizslas is extremely lucky in my books.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

This isn't my vid, but you get the idea. You have to introduce them properly, but it can work quite well.

Vizslas need a lot of exercise, and if you do not lead an active lifestyle generally you and they will be miserable. Taking the dog along on your run won't do it either..other than the fact that they cannot stop and therefore are prone to injury, running mindlessly alongside of you isn't much fun for them...and yes I know many do this. It just seems like a short cut to help them manage the energy. Likewise, any on lead time won't do it, they need extensive off lead freedom.

All of my V's over 25+ yrs have been happy and healthy (and kept me similarly) b/c we're in synch, we are both high energy and enjoy spending time together hiking, cross country skiing, swimming, etc, and have the time to indulge extensively in both. Think: Ferrari, not Toyota...in every sense of the comparison and you get the picture. Placements that fail typically do so b/c people have unrealistic expectations and are drawn primarily to their looks. They are high maintenance creatures, their emotional, intellectual, and physical needs are far different than most breeds, and they are particularly intolerant of neglect.

But what they offer in exchange for this rather considerable human commitment is priceless.


----------

